# Declaration of Herr Furtwangler Grand Month!



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Beginning on March 10th, I've decided to start hearing Herr Furtwangler's records alone.

An experiment? Yes. 
Fruitful? Hopefully. 
Did I come up with this idea by myself with no help or dare from outsiders? Of course.

I want to completely indulge myself in records of Furtwangler and come out after a month knowing him better. By the end, I'll be well adjusted to the mono/electrical sound too. Added benefit! From the records I've heard of him, he has taken my breadth away. Even in his not-so-soul-shattering performances, his quality of interpretation is high.

Let the Grand Furtwangler Month [GFM] begin!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Lord Lance said:


> Beginning on March 10th, I've decided to start hearing Herr Furtwangler's records alone.
> 
> An experiment? Yes.
> Fruitful? Hopefully.
> ...


Next to Herr Fürtwangler I can recommend Yevgeny Mravinsky's complete recordings on Melodiya: nice unpolished stereo with the balance within the orchestra steadfastly tilting towards the blaring brass. Bears will wake up from their wintersleep!


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> Next to Herr Fürtwangler I can recommend Yevgeny Mravinsky's complete recordings on Melodiya: nice unpolished stereo with the balance within the orchestra steadfastly tilting towards the blaring brass. Bears will wake up from their wintersleep!


Thanks for the bear reference but do I know you from elsewhere? {Or was the comment based entirely on my display picture?}

I assume you're a Furtwangler fan too? If you are, what's your favorite Beethoven 3 from him?

I can't say I've heard Mrvanisky expect for his critically acclaimed recordings of Symphonies No. 4-6 of Tchaikovsky. I was wondering about Munch. Apparently his body of recording is ginormous. Heard his recordings?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> Next to Herr Fürtwangler I can recommend Yevgeny Mravinsky's complete recordings on Melodiya: nice unpolished stereo with the balance within the orchestra steadfastly tilting towards the blaring brass. Bears will wake up from their wintersleep!


Your spelling of Herr Furtwangler is wrong. If you want to spell his name correctly: Furtwängler.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome here and hurrah ... are you going to post listening notes soon?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> Welcome here and hurrah ... are you going to post listening notes soon?


On March 10th, yes.


----------

